# Are the Accessories of KitchenArt and Cuisinart Stand Mixers Interchangeble?



## zeltzers (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone have any idea if the accessories of KA and Cuisinart are interchangeable? I want to buy a Cuisinart, but I prefer the accessories kit from KA... I would really like to get the answer from someone who has owned a KA and a Cuisinart and eventually tried to interchange parts.

Thanks in advance!

Simona


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Not from what I've seen.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

You could try calling the Gourmet Depot (1-800-424-6783) to find out. The company handles accessories for both KitchenAid and Cuisinart stand mixers.


----------



## thatchairlady (Feb 15, 2012)

Thinkin' it's a safe bet to say... NO, parts are not interchangable?!?


----------

